# Marantz SR6005 Receiver Giveaway



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*Win a Marantz SR6005 A/V Receiver!*








Accessories4less and Home Theater Shack has teamed up to give away our Marantz SR6005 Receiver review unit to one lucky winner!

See our review of the unit here!


Qualification period is from _*September 5, 2011 through November 30, 2011*_.
Qualifying members must be registered with the forum by September 30, 2011 in order to qualify.
A random drawing will be held shortly after November 30, 2011 from the qualified entries.
You must have a minimum total post count of 25 posts in the forums. No post padding! (_*Minimum 25 word count per post!*_)
You must also have at least 10 posts during the qualification period... meaning if you already have 25 post, you will need 10 more. 
Your audio/video equipment must be listed in our Home Theater Equipment forum.
Tell us that you are qualified and would like to be entered into the giveaway using the Marantz SR6005 Giveaway Qualification Thread. 

SHIPPING: Shipping cost to a CONUSA address is included. If you are in foreign land and win the unit, you must provide a CONUSA address for shipping. Someone else will have to be responsible for shipping to you. You may be able to acquire a UPS Store mailbox to aid in foreign shipment to you.

_Qualifications are subject to amendment with notice posted here._


Best of luck... :T


*This is the discussion thread for the giveaway... any comments or questions can be posted below in this thread.*


----------



## mnhokie (Dec 2, 2008)

Awesome giveway, and good to hear from you guys again!!


----------



## wildcard (Mar 7, 2010)

WOW!!!! That´s a fantastic gift!...I know why I always wanted to be here!!!  Keep on like that.


----------



## Clint (Feb 7, 2010)

Wait! Whut? I guess this doesn't count does it? Does someone actually check to be sure that contestants actually have the required post counts? And the words per post? Is that even legal? How many licks does it take to get to the center of a Tootsie Pop, Mr. Owl?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Nope... it don't count.

Yep... we do check... and yep... we make the rules, so it is perfectly legal.

Let's find out. A One... A two-HOO... A tha-three... my guess will be about 750 good licks!


----------



## pukemon (Sep 21, 2009)

25 licks and one post upside the head and i can get this overnighted eh?


----------



## 74f100 (Jul 28, 2011)

Sweeeet!!!!


Don't tell anyone,,,but I would still come here and post even if stuff wasn't given away. A great place to hang out, just not enough time to read AND post.

Thanks Sonnie!!

Jim


----------



## knobert (Nov 9, 2009)

not sure if I have all the quals but count me in


----------



## I=V/R (May 25, 2011)

The review was well written and exciting for me to read! I love reading about things in my price range being awesome. Now I have an opportunity to win it for free! Count me in!


----------



## Fred3036 (May 10, 2011)

Very Exciting Guys


----------



## dusnoetos (Jun 1, 2010)

Here is hopeing......


----------



## Gregr (Nov 2, 2010)

Wow!!! This is the best wake-up call I've had in..., probably ever! I've been busy with things and stuff and I hadn't gotten back around to HTS. I definitely have not forgotten about Home Theater Shack..., I have picked up much info thru the forums. 

I think I have some valid questions for you all this time around. And maybe I have information I can give away that will help some with less experience see the picture a little clearer.

Good Luck all! Don't forget to have some fun.

Greg :clap:


----------



## Sevenfeet (Feb 2, 2009)

I guess it's a good way to wake the dead, like myself. But I my case, it's not like I was specifically staying away from the shack but I was pretty dormant in home theater in general. Dealing with family issues, lack of budget for upgrades, etc. But I am doing a huge media player project right now so I guess this is a good time to come out of the shadows and engage everyone again for some advice before my next purchase.


----------



## HUSKER (Feb 11, 2009)

I have read, I accept and I agree to abide in the ZERO TOLERANCE FORUM RULES and TERMS OF USE: 


Well,,,,I clicked the 'I read & accept' button,,Do you belive me?-->:bigsmile:

Husker


----------



## ghost rider (Dec 29, 2010)

great give away. It's been a while since I was here and you guys did help me a lot. Things have been working good and I have not gotten into a round of tweaking for some time now. Perhaps this will get me into it again.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Another great giveaway,:clap: Thanks HTS....:T


----------



## ghost rider (Dec 29, 2010)

I dawned on me this is the exact unit I tried out when I was thinking of replacing My Bryston SP 1.7 to get to use HDMI for the audio. The unit sounded great but there was sonic differences and I just thought the $4000 Bryston sounded better but I'm limited in so many other ways and I'm telling you it was splitting hairs an the sound differences. Someone else might perfer the 6005.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

knobert said:


> not sure if I have all the quals but count me in


Make sure you make this known in the Qualification thread.



I=V/R said:


> The review was well written and exciting for me to read! I love reading about things in my price range being awesome. Now I have an opportunity to win it for free! Count me in!


Same as above, you need to post in the Qualification thread. 



Gregr said:


> Wow!!! This is the best wake-up call I've had in..., probably ever! I've been busy with things and stuff and I hadn't gotten back around to HTS. I definitely have not forgotten about Home Theater Shack..., I have picked up much info thru the forums.
> 
> I think I have some valid questions for you all this time around. And maybe I have information I can give away that will help some with less experience see the picture a little clearer.
> 
> ...


Good to see you back Greg! :wave:



Sevenfeet said:


> I guess it's a good way to wake the dead, like myself. But I my case, it's not like I was specifically staying away from the shack but I was pretty dormant in home theater in general. Dealing with family issues, lack of budget for upgrades, etc. *But I am doing a huge media player project right now *so I guess this is a good time to come out of the shadows and engage everyone again for some advice before my next purchase.


We'd love to hear about it and I'm sure your experiences will help someone in the future! :T


----------



## DoubleIPA (Jun 12, 2011)

I definitely wont be winning this, but it's a very cool giveaway.


----------



## mr.chill (Aug 25, 2011)

This is so sweet  Would be perfect for my new system at my vacation place  Its so cool that the forum give away prices like this, much more interesting and fun to and keep peeps posting like crazy 
Kinda addictive tho


----------



## fight4yu (May 31, 2010)

Perfect timing. I am in consideration of getting one, but can't decide between a Marantz or an Anthem MXP...


----------



## Jason1976 (Aug 13, 2009)

Looks like another great giveaway. I am sure I will be able to enter. I keep active on the forums.


----------



## fst96se (Apr 13, 2008)

Well, I have been a member here for about three years, I guess this will get me to start posting! :R


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

That would be such a sweet win!!! Man I would love to score such a cherry receiver! But alas I know it is most likely not in the cards for me. But be that as it my I do plan to try.


----------



## ILOVEMYHDTV (Oct 4, 2010)

lddude::wave::wave::wave::wave::yikes:


----------



## icecubescb (Apr 8, 2011)

Wow..... very intresting gift....
but I'm from Indonesia (south east asia)......
can I get the chance to win this gift?
It's very expensive here  
hope i can get this gift


----------



## drbrousters (Aug 24, 2009)

Accessories4less...bought alot of stuff there. They have really great clearance and "Bargain Basement" stuff. They also sell Marantz and Onkyo refurbs at a great savings. Way to go Shack.


----------



## drbrousters (Aug 24, 2009)

Oh...and would like to win this for my son-in-law who is unhappy with his Denon.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

It's a shame moderators can't win contests   

I would love one of these to replace my aging SR18


----------



## PoTee (Oct 8, 2010)

It's a shame that I don't qualify, But I read alot don't post much but I guess I'll start to do more in the future. Good luck to all that enter. I read the review and it's one nice machine.

PoTee


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

PoTee said:


> It's a shame that I don't qualify, But I read alot don't post much but I guess I'll start to do more in the future. Good luck to all that enter. I read the review and it's one nice machine.
> 
> PoTee


There's still time to get all the requirements done and qualify. :scratch:

Please don't post in the qualification thread until you are qualified. :T


----------



## ghost rider (Dec 29, 2010)

mechman said:


> There's still time to get all the requirements done and qualify. :scratch:
> 
> Please don't post in the qualification thread until you are qualified. :T


I'm not sure what I still need to do to qualify if it's the 10 post the way I read that is that it must be done during the qualifying period Sept 5 thur Nov 30


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

You need to post 10 during the qualifying period AND have your system listed in Home Theater Equipment forum. Then you would quality.

Good luck


----------



## ghost rider (Dec 29, 2010)

like this http://www.hometheatershack.com/forums/home-theater-systems-equipment/49521-my-very-old-system.html or something else


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Yeah, that's it. You should be eligible if you have the 10 posts since Sept 5. 

Best of luck!


----------



## ghost rider (Dec 29, 2010)

Thanks but that is where I'm reading the rules differently. They should say 10 post between sept 5 and sept 30th which is the last day to register


----------



## ILOVEMYHDTV (Oct 4, 2010)

ok you need so many post and or questions for qualifying; and so yet that I am soo new to this particular forum. I have participated in other forums; but not one that gave away AVR.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Just to clarify... you must be a registered member of the forum by September 30 in order to participate in the giveaway. In other words... you cannot be a guest and become a member of the forum after September 30 and then participate in the giveaway. Newly registered members after September 30 will have to wait for the next giveaway.


----------



## MUCHO (Aug 26, 2006)

This is a great giveaway and brought me back to these forums where I have done a lot of reading but obviously not a lot of posting.

Unfortunately the qualifications are too roboust for me so it looks like I'll just go back to lurking. 

Goodluck to everyone else.


----------



## Vader (Jul 8, 2006)

Kewl! I'm helping a co-worker of mine put his first HT setup together, and this would be perfect for his room! Good luck to all...


----------



## Jason1976 (Aug 13, 2009)

Anthony said:


> It's a shame moderators can't win contests
> 
> I would love one of these to replace my aging SR18


Thats why i never wanted to become one of the staff.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

alphaiii said:


> Please count me in... as I should be qualified as of tonight.


Make sure you let this be known in the Qualification thread. 



Jason1976 said:


> Thats why i never wanted to become one of the staff.


:foottap: :T


----------



## alphaiii (Nov 30, 2007)

mechman said:


> Make sure you let this be known in the Qualification thread.


Oops... posted in the wrong thread. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Jason1976 (Aug 13, 2009)

I'm up to 7 post since the 5th. :whistling: It won't be long until I can enter. November 30th is my birthday. If I win it would be a great birthday pressent. It would go great with my svs speakers. I love the speakers. That reminds me I need to upgrade what equipment i have in the forums.


----------



## link2luke (Apr 27, 2011)

Awesome, Home Theater Shack is amazing. Who else offers a free legal great audio program that they created themself? And on top of that they give away a free 7.1 channel router! And offer great free support and help for anyone that asks. You have my vote for a Nobel Prize!


----------



## Gregr (Nov 2, 2010)

MechMan,

Thanks for the welcome back. Its nice to be noticed. I am glad to be back. I like being part of the fun.
:T
Greg


----------



## Gregr (Nov 2, 2010)

ALPH,

I hope you realize by now, this is not the qualification thread. If you go back to the Marantz description on the first page..., click on the underlined qualification thread. 
Good Luck

Greg


----------



## Gregr (Nov 2, 2010)

Ya know, even if you have a great music stereo, this Marantz 6005 is still one of very top contenders for Home cinema. I have 7.1 with 24/192 processing for many programming protocols but..., NO HDMI. This has HDMI 1.4 (includes WiFi) connection. I can still use my HDMI 1.3 cables unless I want to use the WiFi which I probably will set up at some point. 
I just thought I'd throw in a few thoughts I was just thinking about.

Thanks Home Theater Shack, I like this kind of day-dreaming @12:26am

Greg:bigsmile:


----------



## alphaiii (Nov 30, 2007)

Gregr said:


> ALPH,
> 
> I hope you realize by now, this is not the qualification thread. If you go back to the Marantz description on the first page..., click on the underlined qualification thread.
> Good Luck
> ...


If this was meant for me... yep, mechman pointed out that I posted here incorrectly, and I already posted in the qualification thread.


----------



## Gregr (Nov 2, 2010)

Alph,

I noticed that after sending the message. Ha Hmmm
Best of luck.

Greg


----------



## Gregr (Nov 2, 2010)

Hey All,

I don't know if anybody is countin..., but, there are between 10 and 12 qualified shacksters per page and nearly 7 pages. My chances were slim to none before all a ya shacksters came outa the woodwork. This haint doin much for my morale and has shattered my hope of winnin. But I'm still in there. Its all in how you look at it. I figure my chances are still 50/50..., I either win or I loose, huh. Yeah that's right. Even if there are 70-80 on the list already and what another 1-2 hundred to go? I don't know. 

Good luck! Just under 4 weeks to go. Eeh, ha!


----------



## ILOVEMYHDTV (Oct 4, 2010)

WOW! i think i do understand not what you have written or did you write; or would it be typed. Or even in some circumstances txt or is it text.... i do not know; but I gonna respond that I typed it an you read it. You know what I mean? I AM THE PROUD OWNER OF SOME SPEAKERS; 9.1 KLIPSCH SYSTEM AN NO REGRETS.....PERIOD.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

We have a winner!


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

And the winner is...

*tonyvdb*

Congratulations Tony... you are a very lucky man!

We hope you enjoy your new toy. :yes:


----------



## PoTee (Oct 8, 2010)

congrats. Hope you get many hours of joy. 

PoTee


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Posted my review of it here


----------

